# P99 Carry



## Stachie

Owners of P99s

How many people use a P99 (full-zised or compact) as a regular concealed carry weapon? If you do not, then vote no!


----------



## Shipwreck

Been carrying a compact P99 A/S for over a year now


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

I carry my fullsize all the time.


----------



## Baldy

Never ever had one in my hand so I had to vote No.


----------



## Shipwreck

Mdnitedrftr said:


> I carry my fullsize all the time.


U needa vote for it then  :numbchuck:


----------



## A_J

Usually the compact, sometimes the fullsize in winter - clothing permitting..


----------



## The Hound

I usually carry my SW99 in .40, but having just recently purchased a P99 in 9mm, I'm planning on switching between the two.


----------



## Mdnitedrftr

Shipwreck said:


> U needa vote for it then  :numbchuck:


Yea I forgot about that, lol.


----------



## Spenser

I actually carried a P99 in a Pager Pal for quite awhile. 

The gun's contours lend itself to concealability, even in something as weird as a pager pal. Much more concealable than any other full size gun that I've messed with. Even beats a Glock 19, especially with the small backstrap. 

A very well-engineered pistol, in my opinion.


----------



## MLB

I have carried it, but usually carry something smaller. Easier for me to conceal. Fine handgun though.


----------



## spacedoggy

I carried my P99 QA for a month. What I like about it is the weight. I'd forget that I had it on. I will get the compact sometime in 07 with the SA/QA if I can find it and will make it my primary.


----------



## john doe.

I held my first one when I went to Iowa last week. I like it but not enough to replace my G23. I still want a thinner gun for CCW.


----------



## Martini13

I've been carrying a P99 40 S&W since 2000. Find it very comfortable. It's in a Kramer for now while I wait for a new Blade Tech IWB. Still waiting:smt1099


----------



## kansas_plainsman

Well, I took the liberty of considering my SW99c a P99 and answered the poll, "no". The day after I did so, I started carrying the thing (around the ranch - practicing for when my Kansas concealed carry goes 'live' early next year). It carries well. Lighter than my ParaOrd LDA (though a little thicker). I usually carry it in an OWB scabbard.

Neat (as in trim efficient little) gun.


----------



## LegionnaireZ

Gotta get my CHL first... but i don't think i would mind...

I know of a few places for the class but are there and recommended places here in DFW area buy you guys?

I still need to find out all the place i can and cannot carry... or when and where it might be inappropriate... 

also i would live a good brand of pepper spray to accompany it... but truthfully i've never felt the need to carry one...


----------



## Shipwreck

Bachman gun and Pawn is a good dealer to buy from in Dallas. He's not too far from Addison. I went there before. But, he has much better prices at gun shows than he does in the shop. Try hitting a decent sized gun show, and he will be there.

They come to Houston, Dallas, and many other shows. When I went to the Tyler gun show earlier this month to buy my PS90, they were there too.


----------



## Stachie

*Hmmmm*

I am surprised to see a split decision between the full-sized and compact versions. The P99 is small by comparison to other service pistols, and I would have thought that more people would simply carry the full-sized version.


----------



## jenglish

I carry the full size, all day almost every day. I had a compact in QA for about six months, but didn't like the QA trigger. Ended up selling it and I have a P99c AS on order. When I get it I would then answer compact during summer and full size every other time.


----------



## IKIDDP5

I always carry a P5c...


----------



## jenglish

I wouldn't mind aquiring a P5, full size or compact for that matter. Nice.


----------



## Shipwreck

jenglish said:


> I wouldn't mind aquiring a P5, full size or compact for that matter. Nice.


Me and U both...


----------



## Ron

I hate IWB carry. Have not yet found a holster that is comfortable without buying new shorts and pants that are two inches larger then I would normally wear, and then they are too baggy. I live in Florida and wear cargo shorts or pants most of the time. Bob Mika is making me a pocket holster for my P99c, which will enable me to comfortably carry it in cargo shorts or pants. I have also found that I can pocket carry with no problem in regular docker pants.

If anyone has a suggestion for an IWB holster for a P99c that they find comfortable, I would appreciate hearing about it. Thanks.

Ron


----------



## Combat Kenny

*Holster for P99c*

Hi,

I kinda like DeSantis, Steath and Tuck this. They are both nylon IWB and has a mag holder all in one. Steath does require a shirt or jacket to cover. Tuck this, allows a shirt to be tucked into it for a more concealed.

I believe generally, one knows that IWB does require a pants to be a size or two larger. I've tried OWB and not too keen with it. Movement is more restricted, due to the worries that people might notice it. Can't reach up too much or twist and some people can see the out line of the gun. With IWB, I feel the pistol closer to me and move more naturally. But to some, that might be uncomforable. I read somewhere once that some times, to conceal carry, it might not be comfortable, but it is comforting.

And for carrying, I have both the full size and the compact P99 9mm. The compact is less noticeable than the full in an IWB or OWB. But it doesn't make a difference on a shoulder holster. Thanks for listening.

Good Luck and Good Shooting
:smt1099


----------



## PhilR.

Ron said:


> I hate IWB carry. Have not yet found a holster that is comfortable without buying new shorts and pants that are two inches larger then I would normally wear....
> 
> Ron


In case you haven't seen them, you might look at the Uncle Mike's IWB holsters that run about $13-$15. They are made of a soft and thin material that is fuzzy on the outside and smooth on the inside. They weigh just a few ounces and add only a few mm to the thickness of the weapon. The side against the body is higher, shielding your skin. I believe that the material will also prevent sweat from reaching the weapon.

I decided to try one for my baby Glock, and I was quite surprised at how comfortable it is. I purchased mine at the local Gander Mountain. I was impressed enough to get a second one for my Seecamp.

PhilR.


----------



## DrCelica

So when you guys carry your P99 compact IWB, do you have to go up a size in pants? According to Walther's website, the P99C is 1.3" thick, which is thicker than a Glock 19 and a Sig P239. I'm concerned that I may have to buy a new wardrobe.


----------



## Guevera

Since I live in the sweaty South, my firearm changes with the seasons. We are getting into Seecamp Season here as we head into July. By the fall I'll be back into my P99 compact and then with sweater season I'll carry the full size. By then I'll have a Tucker Gunleather "The Answer" holster and will be perfectly set again until March or April.

I hate hot weather. Now that I think about it, maybe I need some shorts with cargo pockets big enough to put that compact in.... hmmmm. The .380 Seecamp is nice, but the range is pretty doggone limited.


----------



## DrCelica

Looks like I won't be getting a P99 compact for a while. I called Walther USA today and they are on back order till Sept..


----------



## Shipwreck

Yea, I heard about that - but if U look around hard enough online and have your shop call enough distributors AND U check large gun shows, U might find one.


----------



## James NM

I've only been carrying a P99 for a few months. It looks as though I'll carry the P99c 9mm in the hotter months and a full size SW99 .40 in colder months. So I didn't vote because I'll be carrying both.


----------



## Shipwreck

James NM said:


> I've only been carrying a P99 for a few months. It looks as though I'll carry the P99c 9mm in the hotter months and a full size SW99 .40 in colder months. So I didn't vote because I'll be carrying both.


U had to complicate things


----------



## James NM

Shipwreck said:


> U had to complicate things


It's my speciality! Everyone is good at something.


----------



## Martini13

JamesNM,

Dittto:smt023





Common Sense...The Rarest Of All Senses


----------



## James NM

Martini13 said:


> JamesNM,
> 
> Dittto:smt023


Is that ditto for carrying both the full size and the compact or for making things complicated??


----------



## Pitmaster

What if the PPS is carried as a BUG?


----------



## Ron

Just a quick update on the holster issue. I found an IWB holster for my P99c that I find to be quite comfortable. The Fist Kydex tuckable made by them from very thin Kydex. If you don't mind Kydex, this is a very thin, comfortable holster, and you can actually tuck your shirt. The holster adds very little width so you don't have to increase your pants size for it to work.

Ron


----------



## mattmacklind

My buddy wants a P99 in 9mm and we can't find one anywhere other than online. The search continues...Any hints?


----------



## drummin man 627

Just type in your Zip code. I hope this helps. Click: https://www.waltheramerica.com/weba...A3UNek0NJ1+qDZeWWdGENX7Y6rKhWEjhAHHATKMNfYLo= 
Good luck.


----------



## wahsben

Ron said:


> I hate IWB carry. Have not yet found a holster that is comfortable without buying new shorts and pants that are two inches larger then I would normally wear, and then they are too baggy. I live in Florida and wear cargo shorts or pants most of the time. Bob Mika is making me a pocket holster for my P99c, which will enable me to comfortably carry it in cargo shorts or pants. I have also found that I can pocket carry with no problem in regular docker pants.
> 
> If anyone has a suggestion for an IWB holster for a P99c that they find comfortable, I would appreciate hearing about it. Thanks.
> 
> Ron


I have found Crossbreed holsters IWB to be the most comfortable but with any IWB you need to wear pants that are larger because you need room to fit the holster in. Mark at Crossbreed offers a 2 week trial period and a lifetime warranty on his holsters and they are reasonably priced and you don't have to wait several months for the holster.


----------



## fivehourfrenzy

Ron said:


> Just a quick update on the holster issue. I found an IWB holster for my P99c that I find to be quite comfortable. The Fist Kydex tuckable made by them from very thin Kydex. If you don't mind Kydex, this is a very thin, comfortable holster, and you can actually tuck your shirt. The holster adds very little width so you don't have to increase your pants size for it to work.
> 
> Ron


+1. I have one, it's on my photo gallery.


----------



## priler

yes,...full size.in tactical t-shirt or desantis speed scabbord depending on if i'm using my motorcycle or not.i wear full bike gear..that's an advantage.it also fits in my desantis super fly(bit of a bulge)but that's the home of the p7m8.

hot weather(mesh type)bike jackets are awesome and you stay cool in hot climate......psst,and they help to conceal.....almost anything.


----------



## Hairy Clipper

I tend to use the old PPK.

Hairy


----------



## Hal8000

Full sized here, with my Alessi holster.


----------

